

Personal finance just got beautiful. Made for iOS7 - raphael_o
http://appstore.com/BillGuard

======
raphael_o
Would love to know if you like the new design. More info on how we interpreted
iOS 7 change: [https://medium.com/design-
ux/d768bede7d6e](https://medium.com/design-ux/d768bede7d6e)

